# What was the last show you watched?



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

Decided to finally make this thread now that I have the chance.
Same rules from the WWTLMTYLAWYEOMJH thread apply here.

Adventure Time, I think. Need to watch that show more often. One of the only cartoons that I still like.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 30, 2011)

I watched The Mentalist. I like that show.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2011)

The Regular Show. A friend was watching some episodes on his computer.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 30, 2011)

Revenge... Something about rich white people plotting to kill each other makes my jolly


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 30, 2011)

I was watching some X-Play last night before I went to sleep. The last whole Episode that I watched was an episode of Death Note (in Japanese) a few days ago.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2011)

Regular show. I have seen all of the episodes so far. My life is complete once the third season finishes


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 30, 2011)

Conan. CSI: NY tonight


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 30, 2011)

News Nation with Tamron Hall. Was just passing the time while eating.
She's like the black Rachel Maddow. :3 I like her.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Mac Bangs Dennis's Mom"


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

The Regular Show.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 30, 2011)

Fringe, Alphas, and Haven.


----------



## WingDog (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm watching Warehouse 13, It's actually a very interesting show. Only reason it caught my attention is that it is the theme for Rainfurrest 2012


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 4, 2011)

watching Season 4 episode 4 of Dexter atm
love this show so much <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Myth Busters.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2011)

mythbusters season 5 episode 8 
and before that the latest episode of how i met your mother


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 4, 2011)

mythbusters and pawn stars


----------



## SnowyD (Oct 5, 2011)

Law and Order SVU - God I'm lame. x.x


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

LEGEND OF KOIZUMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<3


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 6, 2011)

Tonight's new South Park, was wondering what they'd do after that big cliffhanger in the spring. I wouldn't say I'm underwhelmed, but whelmed at the very least...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 6, 2011)

Friends.
That episode with the bet for the apartment.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 6, 2011)

CSI


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 6, 2011)

People's Court


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 6, 2011)

â€‹Adventure Time


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 6, 2011)

Mythbusters, the episode where they make freaky masks of each other. O:


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 7, 2011)

The Big Bang Theory - Tonight's new episode


----------



## Stormtail (Oct 7, 2011)

Yesterday I watched Big Bang Theory, Parks and Recreation, Person of Interest, Mentalist, Friends, and How I Met Your Mother. Thursday is by far my busiest tv night.


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 10, 2011)

naruto xp


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Watched some episodes of MacGyver. IMHO, it really hasn't stood the test of time.


----------



## Vega (Oct 10, 2011)

I watched the season finale of "Breaking Bad"...  it was *AWESOME!*


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2011)

*SUPERNATURAL*


----------



## Xeno (Oct 10, 2011)

Hoarders, my mom and little sister were watching it. I find it kind of weird that people can collect that much stuff and do nothing with it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 10, 2011)

Sailor Moon in Japanese.


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 11, 2011)

MLP episode 2 ;__;


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 11, 2011)

Conan at 12:30 to 1:30 am. Really, baseball?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 11, 2011)

House


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2011)

Phineas and Ferb.

The only decent show on the Disney Channel.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> *SUPERNATURAL*



THIS SEASON IS GOING TO KICK ASS SO HARD!!!!    Is it Friday yet? *L*  (btw, _love _your banner.  Dean Winchester FTW!!)



Mike the fox said:


> Hoarders, my mom and little sister were watching it. I find it kind of weird that people can collect that much stuff and do nothing with it.



I watched a marathon of Hoarders one night.  I ended up washing down the walls in my bedroom and clearing out 3 bags of crap that ended up in the trash. 


Last show I watched: Wipeout ^_^


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 12, 2011)

Transformers Prime and Persona 4: The Animation.  It wasn't bad.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 25, 2011)

Tiger and Bunny
and I should totally go watch that again


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 26, 2011)

According to South Park, musicals have subliminal messages involving blowjobs.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 26, 2011)

*Maho Shojo Madoka Magica:* good but massively overrated. Its biggest fault lies in its rather weak characters (with two or three exceptions).


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 27, 2011)

Put me down for "Regular Show" as well. It has ups and downs, but it's still very entertaining. Last show I saw before I ditched the TV, and last show I've seen online.

As for the second-to-last show I watched online, it was an episode of "Skippy: Adventures in Bushtown" that miraculously appeared on YouTube. ...it was okay, not that special. Something about robots.

Unfortunately I haven't had TV for a long time now, and I only had the basic package when I did, so no AMC = no "Breaking Bad". I've seen the first three seasons on DVD though, and I expect the fourth season to be spectacular as well... when it releases a year from now. Grr.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 27, 2011)

Mythbusters
C4, Y U NO EXPLODE?!
And they had to be cockteases and not set off a massive C4 explosion "just because", like they usually do D:
Well at least we got thermite and decapitations though


----------



## Geoff Glen (Oct 27, 2011)

The last show I watched was â€œHow I Met Your Motherâ€. Itâ€™s so awesome and hilarious. It's my third favorite after â€œFamily Guyâ€ and â€œFriendsâ€.


----------

